# Fireplace Xtrodinair vs Heat and Glo



## Big Lone (Nov 22, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a gas fireplace for a new construction. The fireplace will be in the great room with cathedral ceilings. The fireplace will be on the main floor which is around 3700 sq ft. The fireplace will be used for secondary heat. We are going to purchase a Lopi CapeCod for the basement and will have geothermal system also. This may be overkill, but we want the ambiance of a fireplace without the mess. We are leaning towards purchasing a Fireplace Xtrodinair 864 High Output. But I want to know what other fireplaces we should consider. The Heat and Glo seems to be a contender. 

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2014)

You would be best served to visit a couple of hearth shops - BIG ones - & look at the products they offer.
There are a number of manufacturers of gas fireplaces & there are pluses & minuses to each.
Some folks will be ALL over Mendota, while other may like Regency, Monessen or Heat & Glo (et al.)...
You need to see which one will fit your needs & your décor & then go get the one your wife wants.


----------



## Big Lone (Nov 23, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> You would be best served to visit a couple of hearth shops - BIG ones - & look at the products they offer.
> There are a number of manufacturers of gas fireplaces & there are pluses & minuses to each.
> Some folks will be ALL over Mendota, while other may like Regency, Monessen or Heat & Glo (et al.)...
> You need to see which one will fit your needs & your décor & then go get the one your wife wants.


The wife likes the rustic old world look. We will probably go with the Xtrodinair.


----------



## Big Lone (Nov 25, 2014)

The Xtrodinair seems to be the better fire place and we have a great dealer here in town. I am definitely leaning towards the 864 HO. Any thoughts...


----------



## Inside Guy (Nov 26, 2014)

I installed a TRUE-42S from Heat & Glo in my home last winter.  My home has high ceiling and the high btus don't blow us out of the room.  I couldn't be happier with the fireplace... but then again I'm biased to Heat & Glo, but more biased to big, realistic flames.


----------

